# Exercise induced coughing



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I've never had a horse with a cough, don't know how to practically manage this.

My little man has started coughing while riding. Happened yesterday and day before. Had to cut my lesson short because it was so bad. Starts at the trot when I first pick it up. I've been giving him a loose rein and letting him cough it out. Takes about a minute for him to be done. If I go back to the walk and walk for a bit, then trot again, same thing. If I go to canter, same deal. Big coughs, can't even hold the reins. We're working on the canter on a 20m last night when my trainer said to just stop. Didn't ride him last week so I don't know exactly when it started.

5yrs old, otherwise healthy and fit. Outside 24/7. Arena is heated and not dusty. No nasal discharge or behavior changes. Temp is good. I have not seen him cough in the pasture.

Round bales were put out in the pastures Sunday before last. I'm like 99% sure it's related to the bales. They are good bales, but I've noticed once before in the past he coughed when on a bale. Incidentally he has almost always been on either pasture, forked hay or cubes. Bales are netted, but they break holes in it. Saw him Sunday with his head in a hole.

Yesterday he was bullied off of the holes and had to eat from the actual net, yet more coughing.

Trainer mentioned we could fork him hay in the paddocks, but he'd either still be turned out with the herd later with the bales, or he'd be separated. If that happened my other horse would likely be put with him to be buddies, but other guy needs the round bales, plus both are pretty unhappy in the paddocks. Other horse has a history of getting grumpy and aggressive when in paddocks for extended periods. There isn't any free paddocks atm anyway, but would be in a few weeks.

Could it be allergies? Is there something he could be given, an anti-inflammatory? When should I call my vet for this? (I'm poooooooor D: )


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I'd get the vet out as soon as you reasonably can. Might be allergies, COPD or just a little virus. Thing is that with allergies and COPD/heaves/asthma the quicker you can diagnose it and treat it, the better the near term prognosis.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

It is most likely from having his head shoved in the hay. Even a small amount of dust from good, clean hay can cause problems.

Get the vet out. Might be a simple supplement that can help but ideally you remove the cause (head in hay) and not just treat the symptom (coughing).


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

You are correct to suspect the round bales. Once a horse has been sensitized to dust or mold, it takes very little of that allergen so set off that cough
I attended as seminar, where the higher rate of CPOD in western Canada, where horses were more liable to be kept outside then down east, was due to the practice of feeding round bales
Slow feeder nets do compensate , as horses can't stick their noses in
I feed round bales in winter, but never free choice. I fort it off, removing nay outer layers that are moldy or dusty, able to also see as to how that bale is all the way through
Could be a virsus, but my bet is that he has been sensitized to dust or mould, and you will need to manage him accordingly. Have a vet confirm


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

some info

The Respiratory Anguish of Heaves | Horse Canada


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Spoke with the vet today. She didn't examine him as he has stopped coughing(round bales are done now that it is warm again, back to forking). She said it his symptoms sounded heavey. We would need to confirm with a lavage. I'm not going to do anything until any symptoms show again, essentially next time he is on a round bale. It would be better for a diagnosis to get cells from an active episode.

Trainer thinks I'm being ridiculous and there's no way he has heaves. It's not like I want him to have heaves or anything... I don't want to ignore the possibility and have it come back to bite me.

I have noticed before, but not taken it into too much consideration before, but he does seem to have a harder time getting his breath back during work. Lesson on him tonight and we didn't do a whole lot. Cantered a circle a few times then jumped two cavaletties, an x, then two ground poles. He's not in super shape, but I still hack him 3-4 days a week. He was puffing pretty good as we walked, seemed to get his breath back. Then we were standing waiting for the other person to finish and he starts puffing again. Then at the end we were standing around and I noticed his breathing was still 3-4x as fast as the other horse, who is ridden only twice a week. Idk, out of shape or having trouble getting his breath?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I would go on the side of caution, and assume he is in the early stage of CPOD, and avoid any exposure to round bales, where he can stick his nose into that hay while eating
If it were me, I sure would try to avoid causing him to be more and more sensitized- the more he is exposed to that allergen, the stronger his response becomes. Think of it like booster, far as immune response generated, known as an anamnestic response
In other words, repeated exposures will cause the horse to become hypersensitive, taking very little amount of dust to cause an episode

Here is an article, that might help explain as what I am saying

https://books.google.ca/books?id=Py...pd7TxtXjCY9TZfYO9QeCTHh7CM&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ah


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

They are all being fork fed on the ground atm, so that's good. Lots of small piles spread out. It's the best he can get without a diagnosis.

That's a good read. Coincidentally, last night I was reading about upregulation and micro-dosing dopaminergic drugs, and the mechanism sounds very similar, only immune system instead of neurotransmitters.

He must have heard I had him for sale!


----------



## cbako01 (Oct 21, 2016)

Did the vet check his heart out while they were there? Exercise intolerance can be a sign of heart problems, though by the sounds of the incident with the hay, heaves/alleries sounds like the more likely culprit. Best of luck for a positive outcome!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

This is very interesting, as I personally (meaning me, not my horse) have this same problem. In humans, its called exercise induced bronchitis. Never knew I had it until recently, but read about the symptoms and put all the pieces together (had many of the symptoms since childhood).

If your horse's problem is an allergen, DMG might help. I haven't personally tried it (yet, planning to this summer for my mare who gets hives from bugs) but have been told it has immensely helped horses with allergies (specifically bug sensitivities). It is supposed to help produce a normal inflammatory response. It is also great for horses in work to produce a decent recovery time.

Just a thought. It might be something to look into.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Vet has not seen him. This was a different vet than my usual one so she has no idea who he is(from the same clinic though). Going to wait to see if there is a repeat in symptoms or escalation.

Rode him today, didn't notice him breathing as strange as last time. Once when I stopped him he did three big breaths then back to average. We also did more work today, a lot more canter work, transitions, less breaks, some jumps. So you'd think something strange would have happened today vs yesterday.

DMG, is that dimethylglycine? I'll look into that.

I'm just observing and taking notes now.


----------

